# Great Movie & TV Theme Tunes



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

/thread


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/yVIRcnlRKF8?list=RDyVIRcnlRKF8][URL=https://www.youtube.com/embed/yVIRcnlRKF8?list=RDyVIRcnlRKF8]https://www.youtube.com/embed/yVIRcnlRKF8?list=RDyVIRcnlRKF8

https://www.youtube.com/embed/m3zvVGJrTP8][URL=https://www.youtube.com/embed/m3zvVGJrTP8]https://www.youtube.com/embed/m3zvVGJrTP8


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Axiom (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Axiom (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

I love playing the Bojack Horseman theme while driving around at night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Phantasm said:


> Das Boot


Also these two:






I love the light texture in this one. Great orchestration.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS_guMU5YLU


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Roger three one, we're a flight of 4 fast movers carrying snake and nape coming in hot on vector 030. Keep your heads down, over.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

This is a nice theme song:


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

And, the Grand daddy of them all


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

well, there were 3 of them


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

"we can fight!"


----------

